# selecting the correct size beiter plunger



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2040639

I'm pretty sure the 5/16-24 thread is standard for all risers now. I'd measure the thickness of your riser plus the AAE rest to determine what length you'll need. Alternatively measure the length of your current plunger and use that as a minimum.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Cavalier plungers are indeed 5/16. I used to have a wrap around rest and I used the 32mm length beiter plunger. It was a bit too long so I would say the 25mm would have been better. However I was using a spigarelli ZT rest. Have no idea how thick yours is compared to the ZT so I cant say for sure what length would be better.


----------



## ToxicICE (Aug 27, 2015)

I have InnoMax and my plunger is part number PL6527.0, 5/16"-24 (21.5-27.0mm) (with normal stick on rest)


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

5/16-24" is the current "standard". 8mm used to be for Yamaha and some few others.

Normal 21.5-27mm will work for most risers, you might find the longer one useful if you use a wrap-around rest in riser like original Inno. But standard will do in 99% of cases.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies.
Now i just need to decide which colour to order.
Perhaps the very blingy gold one to match the equally blingy gold coloured weights and bushings and fittings on the white black and gold CXT riser.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

minnie3 said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> Now i just need to decide which colour to order.
> Perhaps the very blingy gold one to match the equally blingy gold coloured weights and bushings and fittings on the white black and gold CXT riser.


Bling is good


----------

